# help with my overclocking!



## camargo2012 (Sep 3, 2010)

well, i was planing on overclocking my pc trough the BIOS! 
i ONLY have this options to modify in my bios: 

CPU clock: 200MHz ( i can modify it to 512MHz max) (multiplier set to x15)
auto detect PCI CLK: enable or disabled (it is currently enabled) 

spread spectrum: enable or disabled (it is currently enabled) 

my specs: 
intel pentium D 925 @ 3.00GHz 
ECS 945GCT-M3 with a phoenix BIOS (v3.0E) in CPU Z, it says that i have version 6.00 PG(05/22/2007) (its the latest) 
power supply: ULTRA 550 WATTS (model: ULT-H550W ATX Power Supply) 
RAM: 
DDR2 
1024 MBytes (i have 2 ram sticks of 1GB each) 
PC2-5300 (667 MHz, both sticks together) 
Micron Technology (manufacturer) 

my video card: XFX nvidia GeForce 9600 GSO overclocked to 650 MHz(core) 

i have 4 fans in total in my computer case (xion II case, i removed the big 120 MM fan in the back, and replaced it with 2 80 MM LED fans running @ 3000 RPM each) 
my cpu core temps are 30~40c when idle. 

im using a "Rocketfish Universal CPU Cooler RF-UPCUWR"


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

that is how you overclocke you up the FSB and do in stages of 10MHz at a time seeing if you can get into windows after every increase.

When you have upped by 60MHz stress test with OCCT for 1 hour moaking sure you don't go over 60 degrees c (monitor with real temp or core temp)

Make sure your ram stays as close to 667MHz as possible, you dont want to go over 667.

Now for the bad news. Do not overclock with an Ultra power supplies they are amongst the worst power supplies you can get. They have a habit of destroying other components when they are pushed which overclocking will do.

You need to get a good psu from seasonic or corsair and you should be going for 650w atleast if you plan to overclock and/or upgrade in the future.


----------



## camargo2012 (Sep 3, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> that is how you overclocke you up the FSB and do in stages of 10MHz at a time seeing if you can get into windows after every increase.
> 
> When you have upped by 60MHz stress test with OCCT for 1 hour moaking sure you don't go over 60 degrees c (monitor with real temp or core temp)
> 
> ...


thanks for your response, hmm i will take that in consideration.. when i ad by 10MHz the pc freezes before getting on windows :\


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if it is freezing before you get into windows then this can be down to the psu,cooling or your system just cant take it.

Are you using the standard heatsink and fan? if so then you need to replace with a good cooler (make sure you clean of the old thermal paste and apply some fresh paste before attaching the new cooler).

Your motherboard could be holding you back to (not a very good make I'm afraid).

Your psu will definetly be holding you back.

Try upping the vcore voltage to the next available voltage and see if it boots but you will probably find you wont be able to overclock much untill you get better cooling and a better psu even with voltage increases.


----------



## camargo2012 (Sep 3, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> if it is freezing before you get into windows then this can be down to the psu,cooling or your system just cant take it.
> 
> Are you using the standard heatsink and fan? if so then you need to replace with a good cooler (make sure you clean of the old thermal paste and apply some fresh paste before attaching the new cooler).
> 
> ...


my cooling is: rocketfish universal cpu cooler rf-upcuwr

and my powersupply is 550 watt ultra


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You should replace that psu. Ultras are amongst the worst of the worst when it comes to power supplies.

They have a habit of destroying other components when they get pushed.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah your PSU does not put out the kind of stable voltages need to overclock CPU's, GPU's, and RAM. My best advice is make sure you have good quality RAM when overclocking with the FSB, and a nice PSU with stable voltages like a Corsair, Seasonic, 2010 model Antec, or a PC Power and Cooling if you can afford it.


----------

